# How often do you brush your golden?



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I give Rookie a few swipes of the brush almost every day. He gets a full brush maybe once a week.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Same here....Chester gets at least a simple brushing everyday and a good long brushing once a week or more. Murphy gets a swipe if I can catch him and he is tired and doesn't want to bite me.  I guess I need to work on him...


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I brush Brady everyday also.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I brush Hank every day or every other. I started when he first came home even though he had that puppy coat, to get him used to it. I don't think there is such a thing as too much brushing.


----------



## MAX& MIMI (Jan 4, 2008)

she looks well groomed. I like to brush my goldens everyday if I can.. but that is not possible. I try to do brush once everyweek at least


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker gets brushed every day.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I brush them everyday. They get bathed once a week. Tonight is Maxie's night. I'm going to try out my new Earthbath Mango Tango!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I brush Griff once or twice a week - UNLESS he is in a heavy shedding period - then it's daily or every other day.

He is bathed not very often - needs a bath now - his last bath was several months ago.

As far as the Mango Tango shampoo - helpful hint - dilute it well before you start the washing - it takes *forever *to rinse out!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Every single day they get a GOOD brushing and combing. 

I "touch them up" with the comb a few times a day or before going for a walk- they like it and I like looking at a nice fluffy, freshly brushed dog.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I brush them everyday. They get bathed once a week. Tonight is Maxie's night. I'm going to try out my new Earthbath Mango Tango!!


I have the mango tango. It smells nice!

Right now I'm brushing Flora every day and furminating her about once a week because she is shedding like mad. Usually I brush her 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Now tha Jax has a full coat, he gets brushed almost everyday, but I am still searching for a good deshedder. I plan on ordering the furbuster in the next few days since the slicker brush isnt doing the full job


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> I brush Griff once or twice a week - UNLESS he is in a heavy shedding period - then it's daily or every other day.
> 
> He is bathed not very often - needs a bath now - his last bath was several months ago.
> 
> As far as the Mango Tango shampoo - helpful hint - dilute it well before you start the washing - it takes *forever *to rinse out!


Thank you for the tip!! Rinsing is my LEAST favorite part. It always kills my back and my front-incision (from a hysterectomy) always burns like crazy after. I love diluting, too, because it's so much easier to squirt out of the bottle!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Honey gets brushed at least three times a day but she is a mud magnet and loves to get dirty and being in the UK she has loads of opportunities as she has free access to the garden (very secure) she is 2 and a bit years old and has only been bathed once (the day we bought her home as she was sick 4 times and poo 3 times) but does not smell at all I think a thorough brush negates the need to bath continuously, the same with my horse he has a bath (well hose) once a year, if your grooming is through enough (unless showing) good grooming is enough, but am sure other people will have different opinions.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra gets brushed thoroughly 2x week and touch ups daily.
She gets a bath about once a month, depending on how dirty she gets playing.
Ears get cleaned at least every other week. If not, they get smelly!
Karen


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Miss Happy gets ears cleaned weekly, bathed @ every two months and thorough brushing 2 X week and touch up when needed. Remember "Shedd Happens".


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ruby is brushed daily and bathed every two weeks. She doesn't have a very thick coat and thankfully the shedding is not bad.


----------

